# Bow Blind windows



## JJohnson34 (Jun 27, 2018)

I need new bow blind replacement windows this season, anysuggestions?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

JJohnson34 said:


> I need new bow blind replacement windows this season, anysuggestions?


Check your thread in the Bow Fishing Forum. I gave you a suggestion there. Good luck.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Deer view


----------



## JJohnson34 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for the Deer View window site. Glass in aluminum frame, gasket seals.
I look at these windows too - https://maxxedoutdoors.com/shop?olsPage=products Plexi-glass in plastic frame, gasketseals. **** These are $10 cheaper too.* Anybody tried these windows? 
Looks to me like bow windows are installed vertically andgun windows installed horizontally. Is there any other difference between bowand gun windows?
I found no warranty for either brand.


----------

